# Ft Pickens 6/5 thru 6/7



## ArkySharky (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello everyone, first post here. I'm new to the shark fishing world but plan on trying to get a line out whenever time/work/money allow it. I live in South Ark so my trips to the gulf are hard to come by due to distance. I've learned a lot from this site from just lurking and want to say thanks to the guys that offer up their secrets for us rookies. Anyway I had about 4 days off this week and decided to head to Ft Pickens. Got into pensacola Sunday eve and tried to fish on the gulf side that night. A rookie mistake because to waves were huge and I didn't have the weight to hold a line down in that kind of water. I don't own a kayak yet but even if I had I wouldn't have paddled into those waves. 1st night was a wash, no fish caught. Monday night I head to the pier at Pickens. A guy was reeling in a big ray when I got there so I watched him until he got it in then watched as he releases it. Another rookie mistake by not asking the man if I could have the big ray for bait. I had stopped earlier and bought 2 Bonita and 2 mullet for bait. I get my lines out in the bay off the pier and kept fresh bait on every hour. Fished till 3am without a bite. Tuesday night I was gonna try the gulf side again but the waves were still huge so back to the pier I go. Same thing for bait, Bonita and Mullet. Fished until 2:30am without a bite. Head back to the room disgusted but not defeated. I will be back again next month for another try at them. If any of you experienced shark guys want to offer up any explanations why I never got a bite I would sure appreciate it. As far as the other fisherman on the pier, they werent having any luck either. They were throwing out cigar minnows, cut mullet, cut squid, live shrimp, dead shrimp, and sand fleas. The only things I seen caught in 2 evenings/nights of fishing the pier were 3 hardtails, 4 catfish, 1 ladyfish, 2 red snapper, 2 sharks that were about 20" long, and 1 ray. That's pretty poor for 2 nights on a pier with numerous people fishing. I had a good time, met some nice folks, and got to go fishing. That's what really matters. Sorry for such a long post on my very first post. Lol


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Well it seems as if your timing and bait were alright the only issue you might have had is being the no kayak and only able to get lines a short distance. I have a friend with a kayak that I can use anytime so if you let me know in advance when you are coming down I will schedule a night to meet with you and give you advice and company fishing.


----------



## ArkySharky (Jun 10, 2016)

I sure appreciate the invite and the advice! The water off the end of Ft pickens pier seemed fairly deep. I'm guessing 18'-20' deep. Plus a few of the locals told me they have seen some big sharks get hooked up off the pier. One guy from Navarre was there fishing and he said about 5 nights ago he watched a guy get spooled out 250yds until he ran out of line. I was just wondering if that bay is even a good place for shark fishing at all? Next time I get a chance to come back I will send you a PM and let you know. It will be at least a month from now. I'm still trying to catch my first shark so maybe you can help me get one on the sand. I bought a new Penn Spinfisher SSV9500 and spooled it with 50# mono. Hopefully that will get a decent sized shark in. When I buy a kayak I will get a new Penn Senator and spool it with braid.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

I would recommend going ahead and spooling the 9500 with 60lbs braid and about a 100 yrd topshot of 50 mono. If my buddy comes out we have 3 senators from a 10/0 to 14/0 so reels are not a problem


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Good luck. I've seen some big big tigers there diving. Mainly in late October.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

